# Rta For Mvp?



## ShaneW (21/4/14)

My father is wanting an RTA for his MVP. He really likes my Kayfun but it looks a bit ridiculous on the MVP.

Any idea which RTA would be best suited?

He likes dark juice like coffee, chocolate, caramel, etc so he is flying through coils in his protank. Although he is rebuilding them, they only last about a day before tasting burnt.


----------



## BhavZ (21/4/14)

ShaneW said:


> My father is wanting an RTA for his MVP. He really likes my Kayfun but it looks a bit ridiculous on the MVP.
> 
> Any idea which RTA would be best suited?
> 
> He likes dark juice like coffee, chocolate, caramel, etc so he is flying through coils in his protank. Although he is rebuilding them, they only last about a day before tasting burnt.


What about getting a kayfun with a nano kit?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (21/4/14)

@ShaneW What power is your dad running the aero tank on as 1 day is not good. I do know the coils go quick with aero's but that's hectic.


----------



## Dr Evil (21/4/14)

Yeah 1 day doesn't sound right at all, I know that dark juice gunks up coils quickly but 1 day is not right, maybe ask him to lower the power he is pushing through it because he is probably burning the wick, maybe try a rewick with cotton if you can

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Silver (21/4/14)

Hi @ShaneW

If it helps you - on my recoiled mini PT2 with cotton wick - at around 8 Watts on the MVP - I am getting at least 5 or 6 tanks (say around 9 to 10ml) of dark coloured VM Choc Mint before I can taste a _slight _reduction in flavour. But its not burnt at all. I could easily go on probably for several more tankfuls and still get decent vaping. The coil and wick I am on now is about on its fourth day. I've vaped about 6 tankfuls in the past 4 days in it.

So not sure how your father is coiling/wicking them or what power he is using - but 1 day to a burnt taste is definitely not what I have experienced. Maybe its some other problem.

PS: a good idea would be to check the power he is using and the resistance of his custom coils he is building.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev (21/4/14)

This may be a consideration - although the 'tank' size is very small.

http://eciggies.co.za/Experienced_Vapers_Corner/Eternity-Vision-Re-buildable-Atomiser


----------



## ShaneW (21/4/14)

Zeki Hilmi said:


> @ShaneW What power is your dad running the aero tank on as 1 day is not good. I do know the coils go quick with aero's but that's hectic.



8W and he's puffing on average 500 puffs a day so quite a bit of juice for that small coil


----------



## ShaneW (21/4/14)

BhavZ said:


> What about getting a kayfun with a nano kit?



Thanks will check it out



Dr Evil said:


> Yeah 1 day doesn't sound right at all, I know that dark juice gunks up coils quickly but 1 day is not right, maybe ask him to lower the power he is pushing through it because he is probably burning the wick, maybe try a rewick with cotton if you can
> 
> Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger



Gonna suggest to lower the power, thanks



Silver said:


> Hi @ShaneW
> 
> If it helps you - on my recoiled mini PT2 with cotton wick - at around 8 Watts on the MVP - I am getting at least 5 or 6 tanks (say around 9 to 10ml) of dark coloured VM Choc Mint before I can taste a _slight _reduction in flavour. But its not burnt at all. I could easily go on probably for several more tankfuls and still get decent vaping. The coil and wick I am on now is about on its fourth day. I've vaped about 6 tankfuls in the past 4 days in it.
> 
> ...



I've tried rebuilding for him with cotton but he says is worse





devdev said:


> This may be a consideration - although the 'tank' size is very small.
> 
> http://eciggies.co.za/Experienced_Vapers_Corner/Eternity-Vision-Re-buildable-Atomiser



Thanks will check that out aswell


----------



## Silverbear (21/4/14)

devdev said:


> This may be a consideration - although the 'tank' size is very small.
> 
> http://eciggies.co.za/Experienced_Vapers_Corner/Eternity-Vision-Re-buildable-Atomiser


The Eternity is great rebuildeble, it is easy to rebuild and looks great on an ego, so would like equally great on the MVP, great thing about the eternity it is dual function, either as a dripper or with a carto tank. Flavor is good and vapor great. I can recommend it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ShaneW (21/4/14)

Wayne said:


> The Eternity is great rebuildeble, it is easy to rebuild and looks great on an ego, so would like equally great on the MVP, great thing about the eternity it is dual function, either as a dripper or with a carto tank. Flavor is good and vapor great. I can recommend it.



Thanks Wayne, will have a look.

Wth happened to your avatar. Lol


----------



## Silverbear (21/4/14)

ShaneW said:


> Thanks Wayne, will have a look.
> 
> Wth happened to your avatar. Lol


Temp change, decided to join the fun happening on another thread about mullets, will change back soon

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## ShaneW (21/4/14)

Wayne said:


> Temp change, decided to join the fun happening on another thread about mullets, will change back soon



Aahh ok. Miss that thread but I bet it's got something to do with @devdev


----------



## devdev (21/4/14)

LOL! Definitely.....

I fear I am getting a reputation here.

Back on topic - thanks for your views on the Vision Eternity Wayne. I have one, never done a custom build on it, but will definitely prioritise working on it soon now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silverbear (21/4/14)

I will do a fresh build on it and post some pics.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silverbear (21/4/14)

@ShaneW , as promised and fresh build on the Eternity from Vision.

wire used: 0.16mm - anything thicker and you will struggle to get the mounting clips on
Silica wick: 2mm double

Build: 1.4 ohm



Here is the Eternit sitting on the MVP



Sorry about the poor lighting not showing up the Eternity very nicely.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev (21/4/14)

Thanks wayne  That seems like a lot of wick to fit inside such a small chamber. 

How does she vape? And have you tried cotton in there?


----------



## Silverbear (21/4/14)

Wick length folds to base.

I am happy with the vape, not clouds, but decent vapor, throat hit good and flavor great. Draw is tight but lung draws are possible.

As for cotton, no have not yet tried cotton, I can try cotton on the next build. Will let you know how that vapes.

P.S. the Eternity can hold up to 35 drops.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev (21/4/14)

That sounds pretty promising then. Will maybe play around with this when I am on leave next week. How long does 35 drops last you on a 1.2-1.4 Ohm rig?


----------



## Silverbear (21/4/14)

Let me get back to you, this is my first low ohm build on the Eternity, have just topped it up and will attempt a count, Well can let the MPV count for me (that solves that problem).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShaneW (22/4/14)

Thanks for the pics @Wayne looks like a nice little system. Will add this to the list of suggestions.

Any idea who sells them locally


----------



## Silverbear (22/4/14)

ShaneW said:


> Thanks for the pics @Wayne looks like a nice little system. Will add this to the list of suggestions.
> 
> Any idea who sells them locally



I know e-ciggies.co.za has got stock of the Eternity.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------

